# Will this lid from Josh's Frogs work?



## ChitandChat (Sep 30, 2020)

I purchased a deli cup from Josh's Frogs along with a vented lid to accompany it. The lid has large holes covered by a piece of glued-on textured fabric. I'm just wondering if a ghost mantis nymph will be able to grip to it. I took a close-up photo of the fabric. Hopefully it's detailed enough to ascertain whether it would provide sufficient grip for a nymph.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 30, 2020)

It will fit the cups and the mantis can hold onto it. Also those are heated on , not glued.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Sep 30, 2020)

These are what most keepers use for mantids in 8-16-32oz deli cups.


----------



## ChitandChat (Sep 30, 2020)

hibiscusmile said:


> It will fit the cups and the mantis can hold onto it. Also those are heated on , not glued.


Fantastic, thanks! Ooo, I would not have figured that one out.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 1, 2020)

yes you would of! lol


----------

